# Happy Birthday Empress Nightshade



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Have a wonderful birthday Empress Nightshade!!*


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)




----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

:jol: Happy Happy Happy Horror Day!!!!:jol:


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Happy birthday Empress!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear Empress!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Have a very scary birthday.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

May all your birthday wishes come true. Have a wonderful birthday!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Happy Birthday Empress Nightshade!!!!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Happy Birthday Empress Nightshade.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy birthday to you Empress!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

happy b-day to you


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Happy b-day empress nightshade! Hope it's a good one.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY to you!!! and many more!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Happy D-Day gal!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Happy Be-lated B-day Empress!!! :> Sorry I missed it! Hope ya had a vonderful day!


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

Well, lookie here!

I just happen to jump on here and found some love!  

Thank you so much for all your well wishes. My birthday was uneventful which is just the way I like it!

Much love to all of you!!


----------

